# MS Obito vs Danzo



## GodEmperorofMankind307 (Oct 29, 2013)

danzo is as he was when he began to fight sasuke. basically what if obito went right ahead with beating danzo instead of warping sasuke in
danzos arm is unsealed
intel: manga
location: sasuke vs danzo


----------



## Bonly (Oct 29, 2013)

Obito should win more times then not. Danzo is not fast enough to actually hit Obito and unless Izanagi can let Danzo escape from the Kamui dimension, Danzo get sucked up and left there. Even if Danzo could somehow get out of the dimension or could avoid getting sucked up in the first place, Danzo still couldn't hit Obito and Obito has enough chakra to easily spam Kamui and last longer then 10 minutes. Danzo's one and only chance at winning is if he manages to last long enough for Koto to become workable again and successfully uses it.


----------



## Ersa (Oct 29, 2013)

Obito is stronger than Danzo, with Bakufu Ranbu and Kamui shruikens he can lay on the same offensive pressure Sasuke had until Danzo burns out or Obito warps him into Kamui land. With his knowledge of Izanagi there's no way in hell Danzo is hurting Obito, Kamui and Obito's pretty insane durability come into play there. If it comes down to attrition, I'd pick the guy who can spam MS, fight Naruto/B/Kakashi/Gai, control 6 Bijuu for ages then still have gas in the tank.

Danzo's only chance is Koto and even with it, Obito still should win assuming he plays smart.


----------



## Kai (Oct 30, 2013)

Koto is the only debatable factor here - with knowledge of its powers Tobi may very well have a way around it but as for now it's not a substantiated call.

Aside from that Danzo has no business defeating what is literally a superior version of himself in so many ways, down to the specific genes. Tobi has him beat in knowledge, reflexes, usage of the Sharingan, stamina, and usage of Mokuton. Danzo only has a longer duration of Izanagi but that contributes almost nothing to his vast array of disadvantages, not to mention the fact that he hasn't displayed a greater spawning distance of Izanagi than Tobi displayed against Konan's Paper Ocean.


----------



## Edo Madara (Feb 15, 2014)

Izanagi not only can used for "multiple lives", it can be used for many purposes for it's user advantages.

Obito warps Danzo? Izanagi undo it, and Danzo reappeared in real world.
Unless Obito have Izanami, neither can harm each others, Danzo best jutsu here is Koto, if it hit Obito, Danzo wins, if it miss, Obito outlasted him and wins.


----------



## ARGUS (Feb 15, 2014)

Obito wins this low/mid diff 
Its actually debatable whether izanagi can help danzo escape from the kamui dimension at all,,, How is danzo going to prevent himself from getting warped???? I can see Obito going for that right at the beginning,,, The intel is not suitable for Danzo at all here,,, since Obito knows perhaps even more than Danzo about izanagis mechanics 
If Izanagi does allow him to return to the normal world,, then Obito can jus warp him again until danzo runs out of his izanagi reserves,,,,,, 
i can even see Obitos big katons forcing danzo to use izanagi 
The only hope for Danzo here is KA,,, and even with that,,, I can see Obito winning more times than not,, based on the fact that danzo has no counters to kamui


----------



## Lawrence777 (Feb 15, 2014)

Danzo frequently uses the technique to void death, but its explained he can use the technique to void any events that occurs ie being warped.

That being said though, all Danzo has are futons, baku, and paralysis seal. His cqc and speed aren't exactly great. He's invulnerable while izanagi lasts but ultimately he has nothing to assault Obito with during that period of invulnerability. Obito doesn't even have to kill or warp him since the eyes close in 60sec irregardless of Danzo being mortally wounded or not.

Obito can just engage in kamui-augmented cqc and remain invulnerable himself whilst forcing Danzo to keep izanagi alive for fear of being killed or warped.


----------



## Edo Madara (Feb 15, 2014)

xxHKCDxx said:


> Obito wins this low/mid diff
> Its actually debatable whether izanagi can help danzo escape from the kamui dimension at all,,, How is danzo going to prevent himself from getting warped???? I can see Obito going for that right at the beginning,,, The intel is not suitable for Danzo at all here,,, since Obito knows perhaps even more than Danzo about izanagis mechanics
> If Izanagi does allow him to return to the normal world,, then Obito can jus warp him again until danzo runs out of his izanagi reserves,,,,,,
> i can even see Obitos big katons forcing danzo to use izanagi
> The only hope for Danzo here is KA,,, and even with that,,, I can see Obito winning more times than not,, based on the fact that danzo has no counters to kamui



Izanagi is about changing it's user fate, it altered reality. It can be used more than just preventing death or fatal injuries to the user, it basically altered the things that happened to them, so yes izanagi can counter kamui.


----------



## ARGUS (Feb 15, 2014)

Edo Madara said:


> Izanagi is about changing it's user fate, it altered reality. It can be used more than just preventing death or fatal injuries to the user, it basically altered the things that happened to them, so yes izanagi can counter kamui.



Even if izanagi can counter kamui,,, its still meaningless since Obito can pretty much spam kamui whereas Danzo cant spam izanagi 
Moreover what good does it do,, to danzo if he literally has no ways of hurting Obito at all 
Mere futons are futile here,,, and being on the defensive will jus hurt danzo more


----------



## RedChidori (Feb 15, 2014)

Obito wins it mid-diff at most.

Everything that Danzo has in his arsenal can be countered via Kamui intangibility.

Fuutons? Kamui 
Baku + Fuutons? Kamui 
Izanagi blindside attempt? Kamui 
Paralysis Curse Seal? Kamui again .

Danzo has absolutely NOTHING that can hurt Obito, Kamui is too much for him to handle. His Taijutsu isn't that great either, and we've seen what Obito can do in CQC. He would fuck Danzo's shit up :rofl. But seriously, it won't be long until Danzo's Izanagi duration runs out and then Obito sucks him into the next dimension.


----------

